# Does this look like Subclinical Hypothyroidism?



## Nova8 (Oct 30, 2014)

My endocrinologist has been monitoring my TSH and FT4 every few months since I had a very bad viral thyroiditis. In the last year, my TSH has tested out of the range twice, but my FT4 is within range (although on the low end of normal now). Every time my TSH comes back in range, I question my sanity. Then it'll jump out of the range again. Is it fluctuating? Dying? Could this be subclinical hypothyroidism?

*TSH*

*Reference range: 0.36 - 3.74*

*1/27/2017*
4.220 *H*
*3/10/2017*
2.50
*9/14/2017*
4.160 *H*
*11/28/2017 (today)*
3.2

*Free T4*
*Reference range: 0.76 - 1.46*

*1/27/2017*
0.92
*3/10/2017*
1.19
*9/14/2017*
0.86
*11/28/2017 (today)*
0.87


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your FT-4 points toward you being hypo as do all your TSH results.


----------



## Nova8 (Oct 30, 2014)

I got confirmation from my endo that this is considered "subclinical hypothyroidism." I guess where the TSH is above range and the FT4 is within range it's considered subclinical. He says they don't usually treat this unless it's a woman trying to get pregnant.

Do different doctors have different opinions on this?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes.

Your TSH is extremely high - your FT-4 extremely low.

Taken from Web MD...



> *Subclinical hypothyroidism* is diagnosed when you have: No symptoms or mild symptoms of*hypothyroidism*. Examples are fatigue, cold intolerance, consistent weight gain, depression, or memory problems. A mildly high *thyroid*-stimulating hormone (TSH) level. A normal thyroxine (T4) level.


Are you symptomatic?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, there are differing opinions on whether to treat or not. See: http://www.mdedge.com/clinicalendocrinologynews/article/109445/pituitary-thyroid-adrenal-disorders/subclinical

I personally would recommend treatment.


----------

